# Web setup and second Tivo box



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

Just came to use the web interface for the first time to set a remote recording and hit an immediate problem. I have a second room box - how do I specify which box ? This is more than academic as our house is split into two halves with my daughter's family occupying the other half. As a result we have totally different sets of recordings.


----------



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

Can no-one help me here ? I did try it yesterday by setting a recording but am away from home at the moment so can't actually look to see what happened.


----------



## dmeldrum (Jan 3, 2002)

tdenson said:


> Can no-one help me here ? I did try it yesterday by setting a recording but am away from home at the moment so can't actually look to see what happened.


I have two boxes also. Setting a web recording added it to the first TiVo to be installed/activated. There does not appear to be an option to specify which box from the web.


----------



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

dmeldrum said:


> I have two boxes also. Setting a web recording added it to the first TiVo to be installed/activated. There does not appear to be an option to specify which box from the web.


As it happens that's exactly the behaviour I want, so all's well. Thanks.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

I would imagine the 2nd box may need to be registered / activated to a different e-mail address?


----------



## dmeldrum (Jan 3, 2002)

jonphil said:


> I would imagine the 2nd box may need to be registered / activated to a different e-mail address?


I didn't need to register anything, I had an login linked to my account, and it automatically knew I had a TiVo.


----------



## ptruman (Jan 8, 2003)

Well, hopefully it shouldn't matter unless the first TiVo is already booked to record three things at once (once the third tuner kicks in).

Once the "TiVo to TiVo" streaming starts, maybe they'll be able to pass jobs to themselves? (if not, there is an idea for you TiVo/VM!).

Ideally, if I had multiple TiVos, I'd want to set the recording (on the UI or on the web) and the TiVos would just work out which box to use. Then on the "My Shows" menu, I'd like to see the option of playing all shows from all TiVos, so I don't have to care 'where' the recording is....


----------



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

Well I have now had a chance to check the remote recording I set and unfortunately it has gone to my second box, but not my first, which is exactly what I don't want. any suggestions ?


----------



## °Keir° (Feb 25, 2011)

Where is this web interface?


----------



## WooLLsterQ (Feb 14, 2011)

tdenson said:


> Well I have now had a chance to check the remote recording I set and unfortunately it has gone to my second box, but not my first, which is exactly what I don't want. any suggestions ?


Remove and swap the boxes over


----------



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

WooLLsterQ said:


> Remove and swap the boxes over


I know that's the obvious thing to do and is what I immediately considered. However, we now have a month's worth of recordings on the two boxes and it would be non trivial to organise the viewing of it - I don't particularly want my daughter's family monopolising our living room for the next week !!
If I ever get signed up to the special Tivo forum I will ask in there.


----------



## richw (Jul 27, 2002)

tdenson said:


> If I ever get signed up to the special Tivo forum I will ask in there.


Did you PM Darren_E as he requested yesterday?


----------



## kerplunk (Oct 21, 2002)

°Keir°;8422260 said:


> Where is this web interface?


https://tv.virginmedia.com/


----------



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

richw said:


> Did you PM Darren_E as he requested yesterday?


I've just been back to the thread where I requested access (http://community.virginmedia.com/t5/TV/Tivo-forum/td-p/327575/page/11)
and I can't see any such request. Are you able to give me the email address please.


----------



## richw (Jul 27, 2002)

tdenson said:


> I've just been back to the thread where I requested access (http://community.virginmedia.com/t5/TV/Tivo-forum/td-p/327575/page/11)
> and I can't see any such request. Are you able to give me the email address please.


It's in message 103.


----------



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

richw said:


> It's in message 103.


Thanks, now done. I missed the message because my name was in the middle of a list of names.


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

tdenson said:


> I know that's the obvious thing to do and is what I immediately considered. However, we now have a month's worth of recordings on the two boxes and it would be non trivial to organise the viewing of it - I don't particularly want my daughter's family monopolising our living room for the next week !!
> If I ever get signed up to the special Tivo forum I will ask in there.


Time to get an hdmi matrix switch


----------



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

cyril said:


> Time to get an hdmi matrix switch


I'm not quite sure how that would help. The two boxes are in separate halves of a pair of semis and apart from the problem of running cables, the distance would be at least 10 metres.


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

You can get cat5e Hdmi extenders over 200 metres. Or even an Hdmi matrix with cat5e built-in.

Hdmi is good for up to 20m with high quality cables, but cat5 is a lot cheaper.


----------

